

[Ask HN] what would the mileage of the Tesla be? - uptownhr

I&#x27;ve seen many pictures like this in the recent past and thought.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teslarumors.com&#x2F;News-2012-02-25-013.html<p>&quot;What if they just added a steering wheel to that?&quot;<p>How much would the mileage&#x2F;efficiency increase? If the body&#x2F;seats and all the misc... were removed and it was used as pure transportation scooter traveling at a reasonable speed, how far will it go? 2x, 4x, 10x?<p>Would love to hear from anyone that has a guess.<p>Thanks!
======
Piskvorrr
I have a guess concerning the street-legality of such setup.

